# Rolling Relics San Francisco ride July 27th



## slick (Jun 23, 2013)

This is my 3rd annual ride i throw in San Francisco. It will be roughly 15 miles round trip. We will meet up at the Hi Dive Bar which is located on the Embarcadero at Pier 28 and Bryant St. We meet up at 10am and will be pedaling off at 11am so please be on time. We will travel along the Embarcadero into Fishermans Wharf for lunch, photo ops at the Palace of Fine Arts, then to  Fort Point which is an old military installation that guarded the bay area and is located under the Golden Gate bridge. We will also visit the Penny arcade which is filled with a huge array of vintage penny arcade games that you can play on. There is also a Giants game going on at 6:05pm against the Cubs, so if you are staying the night, it might be a great end to the evening by checking out the game. Hopefully we will see some of you out there? If you are planning on going, please post here so i can get a head count. I know a few of my fellow Cyclone Coaster boys will be in town for the ride again as well. Thanks!!!!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm hopping on the ferry in Alameda to get to the Embarcadero.
Should be a very nice trip.


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 23, 2013)

i'll be coming in from modesto and also catching the ferry from alameda.free parking and a nice ride across the bay.ferry drops right the ferry building and a short ride to the hi dive.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 24, 2013)

This is going to be a fun ride!


----------



## schwinnja (Jul 20, 2013)

*SF Golden Gate Bridge Ride*

Only a week away!
You can see the racing yachts for the America's Cup as well.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jul 20, 2013)

*Rolling relics*

3 SKIDKINGS from Tacoma Washington ready to ride ....Looking forward to the 27th


----------



## jacdan98 (Jul 20, 2013)

I'll be there!


----------



## dougfisk (Jul 20, 2013)

Aren't there like REALLY big hills there?


----------



## slick (Jul 20, 2013)

There are only 2 hills we have to encounter. It is San Francisco after all. One leading up to the Goalden Gate bridge, and one before that going through the marina district. Other then that, all flat.

Oh and one of our stops will be Jack's bar. 80 beers on tap. We will also stop at the panny arcade loaded with old games from the early 1900's that came from the Cliff House as well as Playland on the beach when it was still around back then. All the machines are fully functional and you can play them. It's a blast! So bring a camera, and a chain to lock up your bikes on our stops and be ready for the time of your life. I promise!

Skidkings showing up in force as well as the Cyclone Coaster gang from Long Beach!! Now i'm not sure if i should be wearing my Skidkings shirt, Cyclone Coaster shirt, or my Rolling Relics shirt? And what do I ride????????? Decisions,decisions! It's better then Christmas!


----------



## catfish (Jul 20, 2013)

I wish I could make this ride. I'm on the west coast but, wont be in San Fran till Sept. Any rides than?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 20, 2013)

July 27th - San Francisco, Ca. TBA......Pier 39/Fisherman's Wharf area
August 25th - Alameda, Ca. Petco South Shore Center, Alameda, Ca. 11am
September 22nd - Livermore, Ca. 1246-1286 E. Stanley Blvd. 11am Winery Ride!!!
October 26th - Sacramento, Ca. 4370 24th St. Sacramento, Ca. 4pm Halloween costume ride!!
November 24th - Lodi, Ca. 345 Taylor Rd. Lodi, Ca. 11am
December 7th - Christmas / Holiday dinner event. Live music, food, etc.......TBA!


----------



## slick (Jul 20, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> July 27th - San Francisco, Ca. TBA......Pier 39/Fisherman's Wharf area
> August 25th - Alameda, Ca. Petco South Shore Center, Alameda, Ca. 11am
> September 22nd - Livermore, Ca. 1246-1286 E. Stanley Blvd. 11am Winery Ride!!!
> October 26th - Sacramento, Ca. 4370 24th St. Sacramento, Ca. 4pm Halloween costume ride!!
> ...




Thanks Giovanni for posting this, i was just going to do it when i saw catfishes post. 

We would love to have riders from all over the country join us. It's great to meet other collectors. I'm trying to save up the dough to get out to other rides in other states as well as the swaps and shows next year. I just have too much going on this year to do it.


----------



## OldRider (Jul 20, 2013)

The rides sound and look like so much fun, one day I hope to join you guys for a ride.......but it won't be SF. Its flat as a board here where I ride, speedbumps and overpasses is the hilliest I've ever done. Have a great time guys, enjoy the day


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 20, 2013)

Sunday streets in in the Mission the next day, if  anyone is staying the night.


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 21, 2013)

sunday streets would be the perfect way to finish off the weekend.too bad i can't stay both days.maybe slick and the other gang can make it.


----------



## slick (Jul 21, 2013)

Sunday is also the Behind Bars show in San Jose as well. Mainly all chopper bikes and some originals. Great show to attend for those of you that are from out of town.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 23, 2013)

so, I was thinking about the ride, and was wondering who is going, and what are you bringing?
post photos if you can, so I can recognize you or your bike when we all get there.

me and my bike


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 24, 2013)

catfish said:


> I wish I could make this ride. I'm on the west coast but, wont be in San Fran till Sept. Any rides than?



the tour de fat is around sept 21st this year in golden gate park.had a blast last year.


this is what i'm riding for the bridge ride.and you know what i look like.don't want to scare everybody with a pic.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jul 24, 2013)

*Hills*



slick said:


> There are only 2 hills we have to encounter. It is San Francisco after all. One leading up to the Goalden Gate bridge, and one before that going through the marina district. Other then that, all flat.
> 
> Oh and one of our stops will be Jack's bar. 80 beers on tap. We will also stop at the panny arcade loaded with old games from the early 1900's that came from the Cliff House as well as Playland on the beach when it was still around back then. All the machines are fully functional and you can play them. It's a blast! So bring a camera, and a chain to lock up your bikes on our stops and be ready for the time of your life. I promise!
> 
> Skidkings showing up in force as well as the Cyclone Coaster gang from Long Beach!! Now i'm not sure if i should be wearing my Skidkings shirt, Cyclone Coaster shirt, or my Rolling Relics shirt? And what do I ride????????? Decisions,decisions! It's better then Christmas!




Ah what the heck...I have the same problem...HMMMM- SKIDKINGS OR RELICS SHIRT ..I will wear both...HA ...As for hills ...Tacoma is a hilly town ..Most of my ride have a hill or two thrown in ...
 See you on the 27th! 
                                                      Gary J
                                                       SKIDKINGS VBC 
                                                      TACOMA,WN


----------



## JAF/CO (Jul 24, 2013)

*will be there i like down hills not up*


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 24, 2013)

JAF/CO said:


> *will be there i like down hills not up*



*
You'll go up hills and down hills, and you'll like it!*


----------



## slick (Jul 24, 2013)

You guys crack me up!!! I honestly can't wait to see you all and ride. Like i said bring a chain for the lunch stop in beautiful Fisherman's Wharf. 

I am honestly lost for words for the most part. For all of you from out of state or out of town coming from VERY long distances to show up for this ride really means a lot to me. You guys are the best friends a guy could ever have. I will try my damndest to get up north and ride with the Skidkings this year i promise. And i will be going down to Long Beach again in the next few months i hope. 

I will start a thread for anyones pictures that they want to share of the ride on either sunday or monday. Hopefully we can all post them in the same thread to show all the rest of the Cabe family what a great time we had. See you guys soon!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 25, 2013)

*We are there ... post pics here from last years ride to share the bike ride porn ..*



slick said:


> You guys crack me up!!! I honestly can't wait to see you all and ride. Like i said bring a chain for the lunch stop in beautiful Fisherman's Wharf.
> 
> I am honestly lost for words for the most part. For all of you from out of state or out of town coming from VERY long distances to show up for this ride really means a lot to me. You guys are the best friends a guy could ever have. I will try my damndest to get up north and ride with the Skidkings this year i promise. And i will be going down to Long Beach again in the next few months i hope.
> 
> I will start a thread for anyones pictures that they want to share of the ride on either sunday or monday. Hopefully we can all post them in the same thread to show all the rest of the Cabe family what a great time we had. See you guys soon!




Here is a little Relic Ride porn from last years San Fran ride below .. I will be there with whatever force is coming with us ... enjoy the pics .... Great time .. good friends & are extended bicycle family up North .. cant wait .. 

*Between the shed & the garage I need to find a bicycle to ride & once I do ..... I might need a little help to figure out how to get it out .... Ride Vintage .. Frank*


----------



## dougfisk (Jul 25, 2013)

*shop tour*



cyclonecoaster.com said:


> Here is a little Relic Ride porn from last years San Fran ride below ..




So the ride included a shop tour as well...


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 25, 2013)

there's a shop in berkley that looks just like that.look in the door and a mountain of bikes and parts.never been inside though.scared i might not ever get back out.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 25, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> So the ride included a shop tour as well...




I think that was JAF/Co's place. that might be him sitting there.


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 25, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> I think that was JAF/Co's place. that might be him sitting there.




 been to his shop.at least you can get in the door


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 26, 2013)

getting ready to head out!

See you guys there!


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 26, 2013)

looks like we'll be having some company.
http://sf.funcheap.com/2nd-annual-w...ncisco-2013-northern-hemisphere-ride-part-ii/


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 27, 2013)

um... Chris, is there something you need to tell us?
Karla, we're all looking forward to tomorrow!!! 
High of 61, should be a bit nipply out...


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 28, 2013)

it was a blast again.was good seeing all the folks from all over.the sun never made it through,but the fun did.and it looks like there are a few rear brake/hub overhauls coming up.especially for the crew that dared the lombard street downhill.

only bad was an incident involving trolley tracks.i don't have all the info,but i'm sure we'll get an update soon.

thanks slick,cyclonecoasters,broken spokes,frisco bay stingrays,and all the other cabers and friends that made it out.


----------



## OldRider (Jul 28, 2013)

island schwinn said:


> looks like we'll be having some company.
> http://sf.funcheap.com/2nd-annual-w...ncisco-2013-northern-hemisphere-ride-part-ii/




So all the CABE folks rode nekkid too?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 29, 2013)

island schwinn said:


> it was a blast again.was good seeing all the folks from all over.the sun never made it through,but the fun did.and it looks like there are a few rear brake/hub overhauls coming up.especially for the crew that dared the lombard street downhill.
> 
> only bad was an incident involving trolley tracks.i don't have all the info,but i'm sure we'll get an update soon.
> 
> thanks slick,cyclonecoasters,broken spokes,frisco bay stingrays,and all the other cabers and friends that made it out.




yeah, who would do a stupid thing like that on an old coaster brake bike???


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 30, 2013)

my rear wheel and tire looked like that and i didn't even go on lombard.next year i'll have fresh grease and i'll do the hill.
it looked like a bunch of old harleys parked behind jacks with all the oil spots 

anyone gonna share some pics?i never take any.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 30, 2013)

island schwinn said:


> anyone gonna share some pics?i never take any.




mine are up on Facebook. I was going to wait until Chris got a chance to start a thread for the ride photos, it was his ride.

For those who haven't heard Chris' girlfriend Karla took a bad spill after her tire fell into one of the trolley tracks. she was hurt pretty bad but is recovering. she broke her leg, so Chris has been busy taking care of her.
I chatted briefly with her, she seems to be in good spirits, so keep her in your prayers etc.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 30, 2013)

Wow!
Sorry to hear about Karla breaking her leg.
Hope she is not in too much pain.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 30, 2013)

I just finished overhauling the New Departure, and besides the black goo, that was my bearing grease, and a slightly twisted brake arm, all is well again, after the Lombard street down hill.
As I was putting the wheel back in the drop outs, I noticed that one of the side plates on the chain had pulled away from the roller pin, and was about to snap.

The hills of San Francisco, are definitely hard on the equipment.

Karlas leg can attest to that.

As usual, the city by the bay, didn't dissapoint.
And, It was great, to ride with our brothers and sisters from the north.

I wish I could fix Karlas leg as easy as I can fix a bike, but we'll just have to let the doctors handle that.

In the end, I'm sure she'll ride again, and she'll have some great stories to tell, about the 
trolley track and her San Francisco treat.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 30, 2013)

cyclingday said:


> I just finished overhauling the New Departure, and besides the black goo, that was my bearing grease, and a slightly twisted brake arm, all is well again, after the Lombard street down hill.
> As I was putting the wheel back in the drop outs, I noticed that one of the side plates on the chain had pulled away from the roller pin, and was about to snap.
> 
> The hills of San Francisco, are definitely hard on the equipment.
> ...



 I always forget how hot those brakes get. Drum brakes get stupid hot!.. I remember tackling some hills into downtown sd.. Rode the dual drums 80% all the way down along with some vans heel... When I got off I wondered about the heat caused by friction, so like a dumbsh$$t I stupidly touched it with my finger... Ill never do yhat again...anyways sounds like everybody had a blast! Sorry to hear about the leg incident .. ,my little bro lives in SF and I tried to get him to take his Elgin out... But he is busy taking care of our mum.. Maybe next time him and I van ride around with you guys.


----------



## M.Martian (Jul 30, 2013)

I think it may be that Karla felt she needed to be like Chris.  After all, he broke his leg on a ride a few years ago.

In some ways this SF ride is cursed.  We had another pedal shaft shear this year.  Gonna have to start carrying an extra set of pedals on the ride.  It's been 3 for 3 on crashing weddings and 2 for 3 for breaking pedals.  Oh and 2 for 3 on having a hard crash.


----------



## slick (Jul 30, 2013)

M.Martian said:


> I think it may be that Karla felt she needed to be like Chris.  After all, he broke his leg on a ride a few years ago.
> 
> In some ways this SF ride is cursed.  We had another pedal shaft shear this year.  Gonna have to start carrying an extra set of pedals on the ride.  It's been 3 for 3 on crashing weddings and 2 for 3 for breaking pedals.  Oh and 2 for 3 on having a hard crash.




Ok kids. Here i am. Martian is totally correct on the numbers. It's kind of spooky. We also had a broken skiptooth chain this year as well. That was because of too much strain on the chain going up a hill though. 


Martian, i can't thank you enough, as well as jacdan here on the Cabe, as well as some other ladies that helped out immensely as well when she went down. 


Karla is ok for those that are wondering. Pain meds are in her system and she can't feel the real pain she is in. I have had that pain and know that it sucks big time. She has a broken Tibia and a dislocated knee. Surgery date is Thursday afternoon. I will start a thread dedicated to her for those that want to know the status, as well as a seperate thread in a few minutes dedicated to EVERYONES pictures of the ride. I havn't had much sleep or much to eat since saturday so bear with me.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 30, 2013)

slick said:


> Ok kids. Here i am. Martian is totally correct on the numbers. It's kind of spooky. We also had a broken skiptooth chain this year as well. That was because of too much strain on the chain going up a hill though.
> 
> 
> Martian, i can't thank you enough, as well as jacdan here on the Cabe, as well as some other ladies that helped out immensely as well when she went down.
> ...




I know that the photos are of secondary concern for most of us, the big thing is taking care of your girl.
send her our love, and tell her we're pulling for her speedy recovery!


----------



## slick (Jul 30, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> I know that the photos are of secondary concern for most of us, the big thing is taking care of your girl.
> send her our love, and tell her we're pulling for her speedy recovery!




Thanks Scott! The pictures are up under the general discussion area. Sorry the description  wasn't very helpful of what was what and where they were taken but i'm pretty burnt out. So everyone can post pictures in that thread. Thanks you all. Goodnight.


----------

